# Tattoo fail!



## robert@fm (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Bloden (Oct 13, 2015)

Oooops a daisy!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Sally71 (Oct 13, 2015)

There are loads of these on the Internet, has kept me amused many a time when I'm at a loose end for a short while!

I love all the TV programmes as well, usually late night on E4 - Tattoo Nightmares, Tattoo Fixers etc.  people showing off their awful tats and getting them covered up with something better.  Sometimes the choice of cover up is almost as dodgy as the original, but some of the art work is amazing - I just don't know why anyone would want it on their body!   I'm not a fan of tattoos, you can probably tell


----------

